# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Family celebration in PR

## JoshA

Our family vacation is the first stop on a Caribbean trip. Great first day with grandkids at the pool and a walk to a secluded beach near our villa.

----------


## amyb

wishing you a happy family vacation-so special to be able to do those multi generational trips.  ENJOY!

----------


## marybeth

Hi Josh,
Are you in Vieques?

mb

----------


## JoshA

No, we are in Palmas del Mar near Humacao, Marybeth. But we can see Vieques. We had another wonderful day today. In a week, we'll be in Culebra and then St. Barts but without the whole gang. Looking forward to seeing you at the BAZ.

----------


## marybeth

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Culabra.  We only did 3-4 days there but thought it was pretty cool.

Have fun and see you soon!

mb

----------


## katva

Josh----Sounds like your trip is off to a great start!  Wishing you and your family loads of fun and warm sunshine :)

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Kathy. We've been having a ball. Today we (Helen and I, our son, and DIL-- daughter, SIL, and grandkids went to water park) kayaked to Monkey Island where 1100 Rhesus monkeys live under observation. We snorkeled a wreck and saw hundreds of monkeys running to and fro.

----------

